# Seminaries & Accreditation



## Peter Bell (Mar 6, 2019)

It’s been brought up before a few years ago, but I know ATS has changed much in the way of distance education availability amongst other things.

What is the current academic/pastoral opinion of accreditation? I know of ARTS & CHEA, TRACS, but I don’t know how well it’s regarded.

I’m not looking to teach (college or seminary) primarily, I’m called to pastor.

From what I know, and please add to this!

ATS
PROS:
- Easier for entrance into doctoral programs
- Requires certain library resources
- Level of professorship and teaching ability
- Academic quality (obviously some hold this up, and not others conservatively speaking)
CONS:
- Does increase costs
- Theological diversity

ARTS
PROS:
- Confessional approach to scripture across the board
- No curriculum requirements, can go back to the “Old School Princeton” approach (shout out to GPTS)
CONS:
- Not recognized to the extent of ATS
- Few library resources, need other connections
- Skme worries to academic fidelity, no pastoral concerns

Please let me know your thoughts, as experientially as possible (what you’ve seen and actually experienced)!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't have a lot to offer on this, but I will say that my alma mater (Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary) has improved the quality of its education during/after accreditation by ATS. I don't believe it has substantially increased the tuition either.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2019)

ATS and TRACS are nationally recognized accreditors whereas ARTS is not.


----------



## Peter Bell (Mar 7, 2019)

Jake said:


> ATS and TRACS are nationally recognized accreditors whereas ARTS is not.


Sort of, ATS and TRACS are national accrediting agencies. There are 6 regional accrediting agencies.

I know about that, I'm just wondering what personal or professional experience people have with these accrediting agencies in terms of educational effectiveness!


----------



## yeutter (Mar 9, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> I don't have a lot to offer on this, but I will say that my alma mater (Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary) has improved the quality of its education during/after accreditation by ATS. I don't believe it has substantially increased the tuition either.


In what way did the quality of education improve at the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary after they went through the accreditation process?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 11, 2019)

yeutter said:


> In what way did the quality of education improve at the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary after they went through the accreditation process?



My impression is that there is far more attention to the pastoral/practical aspects of seminary training than when I attended. I've also observed greater attention to educational outcomes and goals -- the faculty seems to do more self-reflection in regard to student performance. Those are probably the two biggest improvements from what I can see and, although I could be wrong, I believe they're both owing to the ATS accreditation process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

